# was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?



## fantazia (4. Juli 2006)

mein erster fisch den ich gefangen habe war ein aal


----------



## Ukelei-König (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

meiner eine Ukelei


----------



## esox_105 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster mit einer Angel gefangener Fisch war eine Schleie.

Ansonsten waren es Stichlinge mit Mutters Küchensieb .


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

ein rotauge.... man hab ich mich gefreut...


----------



## Bechtangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

...barsch auf twister...

mfg bechtangler


----------



## Timmy (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

offiziell oder schwarz??????????


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Barsch, inoffiziell  :q .


----------



## eöbzander (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Meiner ein Aland!


----------



## CESA (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Als kleines Kind ein Karpfen,
als Angler ein Barsch


----------



## duck_68 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Vor ziemlich genau 30 Jahren ein kleiner Kaulbarsch in Berlin am Wannsee, als mich mein Onkel zum ersten mal zum Fischen mitgenommen hat!

Martin


----------



## Fish&Chips (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Bei mir war es ein Plattfisch, ne Flunder um genau zu sein.


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

offiziell wars nen aal oder ne forelle....


----------



## Sepp0815 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster war ein Spiegelkarpfen den ich mit dem Kescher erwischen konnte :q  :q, mit der Handangel war es eine Rotfeder.


----------



## Raabiat (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Selbstverständlich Stichlinge mit Mutter's Küchensieb, angebunden an einen Bambusstock :q:q:q

Mit der Angel war es ein knapp 30cm Rotauge, nachdem mir Opa die Angel in die Hand gedrückt hatte....Stolz ist garkein Ausdruck für das Gefühl was ich danach und speziell beim Abendessen hatte


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

inoffiziell ein Barsch von etwa 15cm auf Rotwurm ^^


----------



## pike1984 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Eine inoffizielle Bachforelle vor mittlerweile 15 Jahren|rolleyes.


----------



## hawkeye (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Bei mir war´s ne Regenbogenforelle im Teich meines Großvaters...:q 
Bin ihm heute noch dankbar, dass er mich mitgenommen hat!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Oha:

Als blutiger Anfänger eine Woche vor Ablauf der Zanderschonzeit mit neuer Rute/Rolle/gufi Kombo aus gerückt und "schon mal geübt" #d #q für die Zeit danach und plötzlich geht ein Zander ran, der sich dann auch noch in der Steinpackung mehr oder weniger selber abgeschlagen hat :c :c :c 

Der Stolz hielt sich demzufolge in recht kleinem Rahmen. |evil:


----------



## Brassenkönig (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein 1. Fisch war ein kleiner Brassen :m .


----------



## congermichi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

meiner war ne Plötze von ca. 15 cm. da war ich 10 jahre alt. die hab ich auch noch in der pfanne gebraten.


----------



## Naglfar (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

als kinder haben wir beim ersten versuch, illegal, was kleines, damals unidentifizierbares gefangen. ich vermute, dass es damals ne karausche war. das war noch ohne rute.

das erstemal legal, mit rute, hatte ich schon den ersten hecht. das war in schweden, beim schleppen. ab da war ich dann richtig infiziert!


----------



## Ocrem (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

mein erster fisch war ein barsch als ich mit 6 jahren im spraywood urlaub gemacht hatte. 2 nette angler fragten mich , als ich ca.5 mins hiner ihn stand und begeistert dem treiben zu sah , ob ich es nicht auchmal probiern wolle. ich natürlich gleich voller begeisterung ja gesagt dann haben sie mir die angel ausgeworfen und schon nach wenigen minuten tauchte der schwimmer ab.

man war das ein tolles gefühl auch wenn der barsch bestimmt nur seine 15 cm hatte


----------



## dacor (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

ein barsch auf abu droppen in schwarz mit roten punkten  das war in schweden und ich kann mich an jedes detail erinnern.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Also zuerstmal jede Menge Stichlinge , Barsche , Aalmuttern usw ...
mitm Kescher .
Der erste Fisch an ner kleinen Handangeln war glaub ich ne Aalmutter und irgendne Grundel .

Und der erste an ner richtigen Angel war n handlanger Barsch wenn ich mich richtig erinnere .


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Eine Forelle im Forellenzirkus

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## Baddy89 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ein Barsch von knapp 10 cm, auf Made  

mit nem 70 Gramm Grundblei


----------



## kxffxkxffx (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

meiner warn goldfisch, den wir heimlich beim nachbarn ausm teich gekeschert haben....#t

mit der angel war der erste ne forelle an sonem teich für jedermann


----------



## Illexfreak (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

meiner war ne illegale seeforelle schinkenwurst mit bambus angel 10 meter schnur und keine rolle


----------



## MobyDicky (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

inoffiziell wars ein kleiner Karpfen :m  und offiziell wars dann ein etwas größerer


----------



## honeybee (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Offiziell wars ein 55iger Hecht auf Spinner....ich höre meinen Mann heute noch wie er hinter mir steht und mir ständig sagt "Du musst den Fisch drillen, hörst Du, drilleeeeeeeeen"
Mir wars in dem Moment egal, hauptsache ich hab den Fisch an Land. Das war vor gut 16 Jahren.

Inoffiziell warens Barsche aus dem Havel Kanal in Oranienburg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ne etwa 30cm lange Bachforelle aus einem Harzer Bach. Ich war noch blutiger Anfänger und hatte nur mich als ratgeber. Mein Gerät ar auch nur so eine billige Fieberglasrute. Man hat die sich gekrümmt. Ich habe einen riesen Schreck bekommen als plötzlich was ander Rute ruppte wie verrückt. Gemessen habe ich sie nicht genau da ich mitleid mit ihr hatte und sie nur kurz meiner Mutter in einer Discountertüte mit Wasser wo sie kaum reingepasst hat gezeigt habe. Das Haus meiner Großeltern is ja nur 50 meter weg. Habe sie dann zurückgesetzt und dann ist sie munter weggeschwommen. Damals kam sie mir sehr groß vor. Aber mein Vater hat gesagt sie war mindestens 30cm.


----------



## HEWAZA (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Irgend ein Köderfisch (evtl. Rotauge oder Laube), naja war ja auch noch sehr Jung - hab meinen Dad damals als Mörder beschimpft wenn er mal nen Fisch mitnahm...#d 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Ronen (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

meiner war ein hecht beim Spinnangeln. 78cm war der glaube ich. 

Mit nem 2teil. Balzer Wobbler an ne 25er mono geknotet


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Die ersten Fische waren Stichlinge ,mit nem Eimer im Graben gefangen:q .Den ersten Fisch,den ich mit der Angel gefangen habe,war eine Giebel von ungefähr 15cm.Die habe ich mit der kaputten Rolle gefangen,die ich vorher bei meinem Bruder gestohlen habe |kopfkrat |rolleyes 
Die Rolle kurbelte die "Montage" nicht ein.So das ich die Giebel per Hand ranziehen musste.Da hätte ja ne Bambustippe besser sein können


----------



## Adrian* (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ne Forelle im Weiher...
Im Rhein war der erste en Barsch von ca.25cm, auf Blei-Tauwurm...


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

mit fünf Jahren ne kleine Brasse.
als ich im Verein war (mit 12) war es ne Forelle.
das erste mal alleine (legal) ein Rotauge.


----------



## Markus_NRW (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Inoffiziel : Karausche Offiziel : Forelle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

oh... das ist schon 31jahre her-ich glaube es war ein kl. brassen am bambusstock aus dem baumarkt und angebundener schnur......

gruß stefan#h


----------



## Der-Hechter (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

ein hai auf lanzarote im hafen, ich war 4. Mit Drachenschnur und Stahlvorfach von einer Langleine (am strand gefunden.)Hatte bestimmt 50cm.
Und hier im lande wars ein Barsch auf no-name wobbler
schätze ihn auf 15cm.#h


----------



## Fitti (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Im Forellenbuff in Dänemark ne Forelle von 2,5kg und im Rhein am Samstag eine Barbe der gleichen Gewichtsklasse |supergri 
Mein erster Rhein/Deutschlandfisch :m


----------



## DerHorst (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

inoffiziell: bin im urlaub(neusiedlersee/österreich)mit meinem bruder baden gewesen und haben ca 5m schnur mit nem haken gefunden. ein angler schenkte uns daraufhin einen kleinen köderfisch und knapp 30 min später hatten wir nen 35er aal am haken. von da an war ich infiziert... damals war ich sechs jahre alt.

offiziell: n kleines rotauge aus der alster mit nem wurm aus dem garten.


----------



## florianparske (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

inoffiziell: Im Feuerlöschteich im Dorf nen kleineren Spiegelkarpfen mit Schwimmbrot an einem Tönnchenwirbel mit geflochtener Drachenschnur ohne Rute. Die Karpfen und Goldfische wurden da immer mit Brot gefüttert.

offiziell: Bestimmt irgend ein kleinerer Weißfisch beim Stippen zusammen mit Vattern, kann mich daran nicht mehr so gut erinnern.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Seebaer (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster war ein Weißfisch. War stolz wie ein König :q


----------



## fjord-dusty (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster war ein "Versehen". |supergri Ein Dorsch, der ausgerechnet in den paar Sekunden gebissen hat, als ich die Rute mal eben festhalten sollte. Der erste mit Vorsatz gefangene Fisch war recht bald danach (weil ich sofort infiziert) ein Köhler.
Beide offiziell, weil in Norge gefangen, und beide wurden released. Den Köhler musste damals noch mein Begleiter vom Haken lösen. 
Erst viel später habe ich mich überwinden können, den Fisch nicht nur selbst abzuhaken, sondern auch eigenhändig abzuschlagen. Das war ein Pollack, und ich brauchte hinterher eine Schweigeminute. 

Hm... das sind nun schon drei erste Fische... :q


----------



## macfisch (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

1. Fisch überhaupt 12cm grosser Brasse
1. Raubfisch 43cm Aal beim Stippen
1. Verwertbarer Fisch 35cm Schleie


----------



## fiskes (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

mein erster ( mit 8 Jahren als Schwarzfischer, inzwischen verjährt )  ein Brassen, mit 3 Pfund, der dann auch in die Pfanne kam.    Robert


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

inoffiziell rotfeder oder plötz, so genau konnte ich das damals nicht unterscheiden. später barsche im kescher. wir haben die fische immer in alufolie übers lagerfeuer gehalten. romantisch lecker:k
der erste offizielle gehörte zu den 100 heringen.


----------



## cziby (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Hi,

meinen ersten Fisch hab ich gefangen, als ich neulich die Fischverkäuferin fragte ob sie mir einen Zander zuwerfen kann.
So konnte ich ohne zu lügen meiner Frau erzählen, das ich den Fisch gefangen hab.:q #q 

Aber spaß beiseite......
Mein erster war ne Forelle aus nem Forellenpuff (kleiner Vereinssee), was allerdings keinen großen unterschied zum zuwerfen macht.

grüße #h


----------



## thefinish (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

ein ukelei


----------



## Sveni90 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Plötze.
Gefangen wurde sie beim Köderische stippen fürn Vater|supergri


----------



## zander55 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Karpfen.


----------



## Timmy (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Höhö, wir waren scheinbar fast alle mal Schwarzangler :q 

Inoffiziell: Barsch

Offiziell : Spiegelkarpfen (als er an Land war fiel ich vor Aufregung ins Wasser....Passantengelächter ohne Ende " Höhöööö, Angler im Wasser, Fisch an Land")...............


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Karausche.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

eine 10cm Schleie als kleiner Junge...nach Hause gebracht in einer Plastiktüte im Hochsommer und 1 Woche nach Tschernobyl...|uhoh: 




PS: mir ist es damals nicht eingefallen den winzigen Fisch zurückzusetzen - ich wollte ihn unbedingt essen, was meine Mama mir damals nicht erlaubte...:q :q


----------



## MelaS72 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Illegal Karpfen, legal Forelle


----------



## karl_sorglos (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ein Brassen, ganz legal mit Jugenfischereischein und Mitglied im Angelverein. Als Schwarzangler bin ich immer Schneider geblieben.


----------



## Pfützenangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

An meinem zehnten Geburtstag hab ich von meinem Onkel so ne Kinderangel son Kombo geschenkt bekommen 

Ich hab mich so drüber gefreut daß ich glatt meine Geburtstagsparty hab sausen lassen und mir n par Würms ausgegraben hab und (ich muss dazu sagen dass es in Kroatien war) gleich mit nem Kollegen an unser Flüsschen gegangen bin.

Köder ausgeworfen und ne schöne Bachforelle gefangen:k


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Im Mittelmeer in Kroatien weiß net was es war hat aber so ausgesehen wie eine Groppe.

Gruß


----------



## sundeule (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster war eine Sprotte auf Mönchgut mit der Stippe im Alter von fünf Jahren n.
Voll infiziert war ich dann zwei Wochen später, als mein Großvater mich mal an seine Bambusrute ließ und ich zwei Plötzen fing, während er den ganzen Tag zuvor und danach nix hatte - das war es dann und mein Vater trat nach einigen Jahren Pause wieder in den Angelverein an, um mit mir losziehen zu können. Danke alter Herr!:k


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Forelle( Regenbogen-); Köder: Wurm, Posenmontage am Weiher meines Opas( da war ich 6)


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

mein erster Fisch wurde mit dem Kescher gefangen:
1 Barsch am Forellenpuff, es wollte auf meinen Gerät nicht beissen als mein Vater kam um mich abzuholen, schwamm ein Barsch vorbei den ich dann mit dem Kescher fang, der erste mit der Angel war eine Güster am gleichen Gewässer.

Ich trauere immer noch das es dort nicht mehr möglich ist zu angeln: der Klein Bünstorfer See.


----------



## Der_Monty (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch...*lach*

Nun ja, ich bin nach dem Feierabend und ein paar Freunden zum Alloquin National Parc gefahren. 4 Stunden Kanu paddeln und dann waren wir auf einer kleinen Insel auf dem Tom Thomson Lake. Es war eine kleine Brasse im Sandwichformat die auf meinem Wurm gebissen hatte.
Nix Besonderes, aber ein besonderes Erlebnis 

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Soweit ich 44 Jahre zurückdenken kann, meine ich es währe ein Rotauge gewesen aus dem Dovensee in Schlutup.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Hansi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es irgendein Weissfisch war, den ich vor ca. 40 Jahren in der Elde gefangen hab.

Mein erster grösserer Fisch war eine Schleie und ich war stolz wie Bolle.


----------



## Jui (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Bei meinem ersten Norwegen-Aufenthalt bei Eidsdal, einen Rotbarsch, der vorsichtig abgehakt und zurückgesetzt wurde, da ich im Glauben war, einen Knurrhahn gelandet zu haben.#d 
Jui


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Es war Sommer  wir paddelten auf der Kriebtalsperre mit dem Ruderboot. Es war ca. 35 Grad im Schatten und die Fische japsten nach Luft.
Zack sprang ein Plötz von gut 25 cm in unser Boot. 
Ich wollte ihn unbedingt mit nach HAuse nehmen, aber meine Eltern schenkten dem Fisch die Freiheit.

Mit der Angel fing ich meinen ersten Fisch, einen Kaulbarsch, vond er Stralsunder Mole mit der klassischen Vollglasrute 2,10 m lang 100 g Wurfgewicht und einer Rileh-Rex mit 0,35 er Schnur und einem 100 er Sargblei . Das war noch UltraLight Fischen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## tokeegecko (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

und mein erster Fisch war eine Rotfeder


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Einen Barsch von ca. 20 cm und danach eine Regenbogenforelle von 50 cm. Danach war ich dem angeln verfallen. Das liegt jetzt auch schon 34 Jahre zurück.

Sven


----------



## hegar10 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Forelle.


----------



## Speedy1911 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

soweit ich mich erinnern kann ein kleiner zackenbarsch


----------



## Bergsieger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Bei mir ein Klodeckel #6


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ein Karpfen so etwa 40 cm. Genau wie die nächsten 5 auch. Heimlich im Zuchtteich gefangen auf einen Stock mit Strick dran, umgebogenen Nagel als Haken und ein Stück Brot drauf! |uhoh: 
Habe noch im selben Jahr meinen Schein gemacht.


----------



## Tüdel (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Rotauge aus dem Bieler See.
Mein Großvater hat mich dann mit zum Schleppen auf Hecht genommen ... der Rest ist Geschichte.
Da mein Großvater nicht mehr lebt fahren wir nicht mehr an den Bieler See - aber mein Boot macht sich auch auf der Ostsee viel besser  .


----------



## Brisko (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ein Spiegelkarpfen an so einem heißen Tag wie heute mit Schwimmbrot an einem Privatteich....

Mein Sohn (3) hat vor einem Jahr seinen ersten Fisch gefangen. Es war ein kleiner Barsch der auf seinen ins Wasser gehaltene Made biss... Nur Bambusrute und Haken mit Made dran.... Mann, war er stolz...... und der Papa ertsmal!!!#6 |stolz:


----------



## darksnake (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Bachforelle an nem Bach der neben nem Haus war in dem ich 2 Jahre später Fischereiprüfung hatte °lol°   :m


----------



## Queequeg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ein Petermännchen gefangen mit der Handschnur in Kroatien im Sommer 1969. Ab da gab's kein Zurück mehr.


----------



## Barschfreak (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

hi

Vor Acht Jahren nen fetter Brassen|: auf Teig mit ner aufgewickelten, fertigen Montage und nen ca.4m langen Bambusstock(inoffiziel natürlich:m )

Barschfreak


----------



## Pilkerknecht (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ahoi
Bei mir war es ne Aalquappe (1983), weil mein Klassenkamerad unbedingt auf Grund Angeln wollte.Für´s erste Mal janz schön happig in meinen Augen, da die Dinger für mich absolut häßlich waren.

Nicht´s für ungut

Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Der allerallerallererste: Eine Babyscholle, vor etwa 30 Jahren.
Der allerallererste: Ein Rotbarsch, 10 Jahre später. 
Der allererste: Ein Flußbarsch, beim dritten Comeback.
Der erste: Ein Döbel, der erste Fisch nach dem Schein.

Keiner schwarz, aber der allerallerallererste, der allerallererste und der allererste im angelscheinfreien Ausland.


----------



## happy fish (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

HAllo,
wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat alles mit stippen also rotaugen angefangen. mit der richtigen rute (+Rolle) wars ein sonnenbarsch, da diese tierchen meist sehr selten sind war meine freude über den recht kleinen fisch sehr groß!
Petri Heil


----------



## Makreli (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war ne Regenbogenforelle.Und seit dem angel ich und bin süchtig.


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Elritze von Sage und Schreibe 5cm

Dicker Brocken!!!


----------



## Hacker (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

Ein 60er Hecht bis lang auch mein einziger hecht kotz


----------



## **bass** (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*

mit 4 jahren stolzer fänger von 5 barschen auf nen 1er mepps, von da an naja... könnt ihr euch ja denken


----------



## Lassekuch (28. April 2020)

Ich habe einen 30 cm Spiegelkarpfen mit 6 Jahren gefangen. Ich war unglaublich stolz XD


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2020)

Unter Aufsicht als ganz kleiner Junge fing ich Karpfen aus Teichen, aber mehr als die Rute halten und Kurbeln und nach Omi und Opi schreien war das nicht.
Erst einige Jahre später, als immer noch kleiner Junge, aber nun in rudimentäre Zusammenhänge des Hobbies durch meinen Angelonkel eingewiesen fing ich, mit
erster eigener Rute, selbstgebauter (!) Posenmontage und selbstbeködertem Haken, an einer selbst ausgesuchten Stelle eines kleinen, norddeutschen Wiesenflüsschens -also schon "anglerisch" einen Gründling- zu diesem Zeitpunkt der schönste Fisch der Welt.
Auch heute noch bin ich den kleinen, veilchengetupften Rackern herzlich zugetan, auch wenn sie mittlerweile sehr seltenen Gäste an der Angel sind,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Lajos1 (28. April 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Erst einige Jahre später, als immer noch kleiner Junge, aber nun in rudimentäre Zusammenhänge des Hobbies durch meinen Angelonkel eingewiesen fing ich, mit
> erster eigener Rute, selbstgebauter (!) Posenmontage und selbstbeködertem Haken, an einer selbst ausgesuchten Stelle eines kleinen, norddeutschen Wiesenflüsschens -also schon "anglerisch" einen Gründling- zu diesem Zeitpunkt der schönste Fisch der Welt.
> Auch heute noch bin ich den kleinen, veilchengetupften Rackern herzlich zugetan, auch wenn sie mittlerweile sehr seltenen Gäste an der Angel sind,
> hg
> Minimax



Hallo,

auch mein erster Fisch müsste ein Gründling gewesen sein, wenn ich mich so recht erinnere. Ist rund 65 Jahre her und ich war so etwa 7/8 Jahre alt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (28. April 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> einen Gründling- zu diesem Zeitpunkt der schönste Fisch der Welt.
> Auch heute noch bin ich den kleinen, veilchengetupften Rackern herzlich zugetan, auch wenn sie mittlerweile sehr seltenen Gäste an der Angel sind,



Stimmt sind sehr schöne Fische.
Mir gelang da in den späten 80ern mal der Fang eines 26cm Exemplars, an der Lahn.
Zuhause musste ich erst mal ein Bestimmungsbuch bemühen, weil ich nicht glauben konnte, dass ein Gründling überhaupt diese Größe erreicht?

Laut Wiki: "Gründlinge werden etwa 10 cm, selten über 15 cm groß." 

Demnach habe ich damals wohl die Mutter aller Gründlinge erwischt, einen Jahrhundert-Fisch!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (28. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch mein erster Fisch müsste ein Gründling gewesen sein, wenn ich mich so recht erinnere. Ist rund 65 Jahre her und ich war so etwa 7/8 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...


Aber damals waren die Gründlinge natürlich größer als heute und die drei stärksten Männer des Dorfes konnten seine Taille nicht umfassen und... (sorry Clown gefrühstückt)

Mein erster Fisch war mit 7 oder 8 Jahren ein Rotauge welches mein Onkel, osteuropäisch geprägter Pragmatiker, nach Verlust des Hakenlösers mit einem Schraubendreher (Kreuz) vom Haken befreien wollte.
Endete für den Fisch unschön und meine Mutter war als sehr tierliebe Frau dermaßen entsetzt dass ich danach knapp 22 Jahre nicht mehr angeln war.
Der erste Fisch nach bestandener Prüfung war ein Aal


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. April 2020)

Ich hab als kleiner Junge im Dorfbach unter den Wurzeln Bachforellen mit der Hand gefangen und sie dann in meine Gummistiefel gesteckt, damit sie keiner sieht... Meistens hab ich zu Hause Ärger bekommen, aber aufgehört hab ich damit nicht 
Der erste offizielle Fisch war ein Plötz...


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zuhause musste ich erst mal ein Bestimmungsbuch bemühen, weil ich nicht glauben konnte, dass ein Gründling überhaupt diese Größe erreicht?



Verspätetes Petri zu dem Monstergründling! 
Meinen Gründling, nie zuvor gesehen, konnte ich als unerträglicher kleiner Bücherwurm sofort bestimmen- von nichts eine anglerische
Ahnung, über jede Baumwurfel purzelnd, aber natürlich alle Fische bereits auswendig gelernt, ein 12jähriger Schreibtischangler.
Ich fürchte an der Situation hat sich bis heute nichts geändert


----------



## Mescalero (28. April 2020)

Angefangen hat es mit Dreistachligen Stichlingen, gefangen mit der Hand im nahegelegenen Bach und im Fünflitergurkenglas zu Hause gehalten. Das legte gleichzeitig die Grundlage für eine jahrzehntelange Aquarianerkarriere. 
Später wollten wir Hechte angeln und dazu Köderfisch mit dem Senknetz fangen - gesenkt haben wir, ausgerechnet, einen halbwüchsigen Hecht. 
Legal geangelt wurde zuerst eine 20cm Plötze.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. April 2020)

Mit acht Jahren und einem Hechtproppen, Drachenschnur und einem einzelnen Oehr-Haken beim Schwarzangeln im Karpfenteich einen circa 40 cm dicken Goldfisch. Danach dann noch einen Portionskarpfen. Erster Fisch nach der Prüfung war ein Barsch.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. April 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Angefangen hat es mit Dreistachligen Stichlingen, gefangen mit der Hand im nahegelegenen Bach und im Fünflitergurkenglas zu Hause gehalten. Das legte gleichzeitig die Grundlage für eine jahrzehntelange Aquarianerkarriere.
> Später wollten wir Hechte angeln und dazu Köderfisch mit dem Senknetz fangen - gesenkt haben wir, ausgerechnet, einen halbwüchsigen Hecht.
> Legal geangelt wurde zuerst eine 20cm Plötze.



Das mit dem gesenkten Hecht kenn ich... Ich hab mal meinen Hecht-PB (damals war der bei irgendwas um die 80 cm) mit ner Senke gefangen... Die Senke ist in sich zusammengeklappt und ich hab das ganze Kneul geschockt einfach auf die Wiese geworfen. Wusste ja nicht, was da drin war. Dann die Überraschung. Gibt sogar noch ein Bild davon (vor der Zeit der Digi-Cams... irgendwo im Fotoalbum eingeklebt). Sehr lustige Erinnerung... Ich war völlig am ausflippen an dem Tag


----------



## der matti (28. April 2020)

Der erste Fisch müsste ein Barsch oder eine Plötze gewesen sein, ist schon über 30 Jahre her. Der erste "große" war ein 25iger Brassen, der wanderte damals auch gleich in die Pfanne.


----------



## Naish82 (28. April 2020)

Rotauge- oder feder beim Stippen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch beim Angeln war eine Bachforelle. Sie biss beim Grundangeln im Fluss. Lang ists her


----------



## geomas (28. April 2020)

Mein erster geangelter Fisch war ein kleiner Plötz, von der sach- und fachkundigen Familie als „Wieting” (=„kleiner Weißfisch”) identifiziert.
Der erste große Fisch war ein Aland, der erste (illegal) mit einem Spinner gefangene Fisch ebenfalls ein Aland.
Und der erste „edle” Fisch war ne Schleie, geangelt direkt am Ufer mit 1,65m Vollglasspinnrute und kaputter Rolle.


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

...vor 54 Jahren, in der Sommerfrische, von Sommerurlaub sprach man wohl erst später, am Mattsee bei Salzburg, einen Brassen an Mutters Angelstock. Sie wollte ein Bad nehmen und ich hatte die Angel zu beaufsichtigen, an der sich den ganzen strahlenden Tag noch nichts tat. Sie war kaum bis zum Knie in den Fluten, da befand ich mich im Drill mit der "Bestie" - etwa im Wechsel vom Skimmer zum Broncebream.

Da war es dann geschehen und am nächsten Vormittag musste gleich nach dem Frühstück eine Ferienangel, so ein Set aus Bambus, beim Kreissler beschafft werden und ich war nur noch Fischer... mit 4 Jahren, barfuss in der kurzen Ledernen und immer sterbens voller Dreck - aber glücklich!


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2020)

mein erster -
Plötz oder Ukel, keien Ahnung , die zogen in Schwärmen am Ufer lang, mehr Ahnung von Fischen HAtte ich nicht, in Bad Saarow mit soner Plastewickel mit Schnur ,Pose und Haken.
Im heimischen Bach gabs nix zu fangen außer Drecksabwässer, naja lang ist her müßte so pi mal Daumen 10 gewesen sein -also so 50 Jahre, wenn Ihr schon Nabelschau macht, dann mach ich mit - he ihr alten Säcke;-)))) und Mitglieder der berühmten Gruppe "Risiko"


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> naja lang ist her müßte so pi mal Daumen 10 gewesen sein -also so 50 Jahre, wenn Ihr schon Nabelschau macht, dann mach ich mit - he ihr alten Säcke;-)))) und Mitglieder der berühmten Gruppe "Risiko"


Wir haben in unserem Leben so viel Dreck, Fischschleim, Wurmbaatz, Madenbrei und was weiss der Teufel alles konsumiert, dass wir eigentlich gegen so gut wie alles immun sein dürften.


----------



## Mescalero (28. April 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ....mit soner Plastewickel mit Schnur ,Pose und Haken.


Diese Teile wurden im frühkindlichen Fachjargon Handangel genannt....einen Angelladen gab es in unserer Stadt nicht aber eine Spowa und da gab es diese Fertigmontagen für Zwei Mark fuffzich. Ich hatte auch eine aber soweit ich mich erinnere, bin ich damit Schneider geblieben.


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch war wohl vor vielen Jahren ein Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot. War auch eine zeitlang mein Zielfisch, da man damals noch mit einfachsten Mitteln die Rüssler fangen konnte. Heute braucht man dafür den halben Inhalt eines mittleren Angelshops. Ich habe mich im Laufe der Zeit zum Minimalisten entwickelt, Karpfen also nur noch als Beifang ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2020)

Als ich so 7 / 8 Jahre alt war, erweiterte sich mein Aktionsradius deutlich. So stieß 
ich eines Tages an einen Bach, der mir riesig vorkam. Dort sah ich ein paar Fische schwimmen.
Mein Jagdtrieb war geweckt, ich wollte unbedingt einen der Riesenfische fangen, zog mir die Schuhe aus 
und flatschte durchs Wasser, mit den Händen versuchte ich einen zu packen, was natürlich nicht klappte. 
Frustriert trottelte ich nach Hause und erzählte einem sehr alten Nachbarn mein Abentheuer. 
Er riet mir, ich solle mir eine Angel bauen, kramte lange in seinem Schrank herum und schenkte mir ein Stück (ca. 50 cm) 
Angelschnur mit einem goldigen Haken daran. Hinter unserem Hühnerstall standen ein paar Haselnusssträucher
mit langen geraden Ruten, davon schnitt ich eine ab. Da band ein ca. 1m langes Paketband dran, unten knotete ich 
eine kleine Schraubmutter an und daran die Angelschnur mit Haken.
Unter verottetem Holz neben dem Misthaufen fand ich fette Regenwürmer . 
So profimäßig ausgerüstet stapfte ich durch den Wald gen Bach . Mit der Nussrute und der Schnur daran konnte ich das gegenüberliegende 
Ufer abtasten und ich fing meinen ersten Fisch, ein Döbel ca 30 cm lang den ich für eine Forelle hielt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2020)

Die Methode fische ich übrigens heute noch, natürlich mit einer richtigen Angel, aber doch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Ladi74 (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Salzhering!, da war ich 5.
Mein alter Herr, der "Drecksack", hatte ihn in einem unbeobachteten Moment an den Haken gefriemelt. Ich bin stolz wie Bolle, mit meinem "Fang", übern Campingplatz im tiefsten Brandenburg getigert. 
Nach dem Vereinseintritt, mit 10, war's dann 1Barsch und 1Plötze. Die wanderten in die Pfanne. An das folgende Massaker auf dem Teller erinnere ich mich heute noch mit Grausen.


----------



## Bertone (28. April 2020)

Timmy schrieb:


> *AW: was war euer erster fisch den ihr gefangen habt?*
> 
> offiziell oder schwarz??????????


Das ist die alles entscheidende Frage!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch war eine  Karausche


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Das ist die alles entscheidende Frage!


Schwarz gefischt wurde viel, sehr viel. Der Vater hatte ja nur an den Wochenenden Zeit und gelegentlich auch mal etwas anderes vor. Es war also immer etwas Schnur, 1-2 Haken und das obligatorische Taschenmesser in der Hosentasche. Gestohlene Forelle am heimlichen Lagerfeuer - was kann schöner sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2020)

Ein Plötz war mein erster Fisch.


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Plötz war mein erster Fisch.


Die Plötze war's und nicht die Nachtigall. Das gilt wohl für die meisten hier gefundenen Lieben!


----------



## Forelle74 (28. April 2020)

Hallo
Mein erster Fisch an den ich mich erinnern kann:
Vor ca. 40 Jahren Stand ich an einem Steg am Starnberger See.
Mit einer klobigen  Telerute mit Stationärolle und ner sehr dicken Monofilen Schnur bewaffnet. 
Ein Sargblei ein fetter Aalhaken und ein Wirbel der wohl nem Waller stand gehalten hätte waren die Montage.
Das Topping ein fetter Tauwurm den ich unter den Gehwegplatten vor dem Vorzelt meiner Oma fand.

Am Steg Poller lehnte ein Kleiner Kescher mit Bambusstiel.
Ziel waren Aale die es dort damals reichlich gab.
In der Abenddämmerung sah ich irgendetwas nach den Mücken steigen.
Ein großer Ring aus kleinen Wellen bildete sich an der Wasseroberfläche. 

Ich kurbelte wie wild damit ich das trum bleibt schnell hochbrachte.
Ein Weiter Wurf und ich kurbelte gleichmäßig das Blei mit dem Wurm durch die obere Wasserhälfte.
Ein paar Meter vorm Steg gab es plötzlich einen heftigen Ruck, und ich schrie laut vor Schreck. 
Ich drillte einen ( für mich damals riesigen Fisch).
Am Steg haben sich mittlerweile schon einige Camper eingefunden. 
Unter anderem auch mein Papa der etwas weiter unten am Steg war, aber grad kein eigenes Equipment zur Hand hatte. 
Er versuchte mit den winzigen Kescher den Fisch irgendwie rauszufischen.
Was ihm auch nach kurzer Zeit gelang. 
Allerdings hüpfte der Fisch wieder aus dem Kescher und zappelte auf dem Steg.
Mit vollem Körpereinsatz warf sich jemand auf den Fisch und bändigte ihn.
Wer weiß ich nimmer .
Ich hielt dann eine 50cm große Regenbogen Forelle zitternd in der Hand.
Grüße Michi. 

PS.Die Größe wusste ich selbst nicht mehr, die Angabe stammt aus späteren Erzählungen meiner Eltern.


----------



## exstralsunder (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Silberfisch.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. April 2020)

Eine Regenbogenforelle im Aumunder Angelzentrum in Bremen-Nord - ist das schon lange her! Aber ich erinnere mich noch wie heute


----------



## Bertone (28. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Schwarz gefischt wurde viel, sehr viel. Der Vater hatte ja nur an den Wochenenden Zeit und gelegentlich auch mal etwas anderes vor. Es war also immer etwas Schnur, 1-2 Haken und das obligatorische Taschenmesser in der Hosentasche. Gestohlene Forelle am heimlichen Lagerfeuer - was kann schöner sein?


Jup, deswegen meine Frage. 
Erste(r) Fisch(e):  3 dicke Forellen aus einem Forellenteich mit geschenkten Haken und Drachenschnur mit 6 - dafür gabs von Muttern dann einmal die glitschige Pracht um die Ohren - Bruder und ich dachten, da kann man mal eben so los und was rausholen, klar wurden wir erwischt, standen auch wie selbstverständlich in aller Offenheit da rum. Hatten Glück, damals wurde das im dörflichen Ambiente noch nicht so ernst genommen, die Fische bezahlt und gut war. Der Teichbesitzer brachte mich dann 2 Jahre später zu meinem ersten regulären Aal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch mit 9 Jahren im Salzwasser (Adria) war so ne Art "Drachenkopfbarschgrundel", gefangen auf der Insel Rab mit so einer Handgrundangel, die man damals an jedem Hafenkiosk kaufen konnte. 

Der erste Fisch im Süßwasser war, als mein Onkel im damaligen Jugoslawien mich zum Angeln mitgenommen hat, auf Wurm ein Barsch. 
Und meine erste" Angelrute mit Rolle" war die "Chinesische Taschenangel", die ich mit 10 oder 11 Jahren einem "YPS" - Heft entnommen habe. 
Wirklich geangelt habe ich mit dem Teil nie, sah eher aus wie ein Ersatzteil zu einem Angelspiel. 
Mit so einem habe ich übrigens im Kindergarten am liebsten gespielt!


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Und meine erste" Angelrute mit Rolle" war die "Chinesische Taschenangel", die ich mit 10 oder 11 Jahren einem "YPS" - Heft entnommen habe.



Offtopic:
Jahrelange Treue und Sklavische Ergebenheit gegenüber den betrügerischen, ewig verspäteten Ypsheften mit ihren nutzlosen, defekten, sterbenden (Urzeitkrebse!) oder kaputtgehenden GImmicks wurde in der einen glorreichen Ausgabe entschädigt, in der ein _Original Star Wars Stromtrooper in Eisweltrüstung_ enthalten war.

Doch nach dieser einen einzigen Sternschnuppe der Coolness herrschte wieder die Finsternis des ewigen Ramsches. Vieles war auch aus heutiger Perspektive schlichtweg
gefährlich (Die glibberige weichmacherdünstende Patschhand, Der Heissluftfolienzeppelin zum Drin verwickeln und Ersticken, und vermutlich gabs auch mal ne Ausgabe mit nem echten Brocken Pechblende oder so)


----------



## Ndber (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch war eine kleine Bachforelle. Als 9jähriger illegalerweile aus dem Dorfbach gezogen.
Dann mit 12 und ganz legal mit Jugendfischereischein und meinem anglerischen Ziehvater am Fluss einen kleinen Döbel auf ganz normaler Grundmontage und Wurm.


----------



## crisis (28. April 2020)

Zuerst mal Massen an klitzekleinen Rotaugen, verbutteten Barschen und Aalen, nicht größer als Regenwürmer. Natürlich alles schwarz und völlig nutzlos.

An meinen ersten legalen Fisch erinnere ich mich noch wie heute. Wochen, Monate des Wartens und immer wieder zusammen- und auseinanderbauen der (simplen) Montage, damit man diese sagenumwobene Angel, ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, in den Händen halten konnte. Dann mit meinem Vater raus an die Isar nördlich von München. Freitag, der 13. März 1979, wie könnte man so ein Datum vergessen. Angekommen fing es an zu schneien. Hat mich natürlich wenig interessiert. Halbharten Käse, Marke habe ich vergessen, war aber DER Wunderköder, an den Drilling und raus in den Fluss. Hat auch gar nicht allzu lange gedauert, dann zog etwas an der Schnur. Mein Vater gab mir noch den Hinweis, anzuschlagen, aber nicht zu fest. Wurde selbstverständlich ignoriert, vor lauter Aufregung. Wäre der Fisch etwas kleiner gewesen hätte er mich sicherlich, nach kurzem Flug, im Gesicht erwischt. Hab den armen Kerl dann mit brutaler Geschwindigkeit eingeholt. Da der Haken fest im Schlund saß hat ihm meine komplette Stümperhaftigkeit nicht zur Flucht verholfen. Was zum Vorschein kam war dann ein 39 cm langer Döbel, pardon, war ja in Bayern, also ein Aitel. Hat tatsächlich einige Jahre gedauert, bis ich einen längeren gefangen habe. Den werde ich nie vergessen.


----------



## bw1 (28. April 2020)

Mein erster Fisch war 1976 im Alter von 7 Jahren eine ungefähr 15 cm lange Zweibindenbrasse an einer geliehenen Handangel im Mittelmeer. Dort, direkt unter dem Steg, biss später noch eine dicke Grundel, spätestens da hatte es mich gepackt!

Nach dem Urlaub ging es dann auch hierzulande mit einer 1,65 m kurzen Vollglasrute mit Holzgriff kombiniert mit einer DAM Prince-Rolle ohne Schnurlaufröllchen zu Werke. Beide habe ich aus nostalgischen Gründen immer noch im Keller liegen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

bw1 schrieb:


> Mein erster Fisch war 1976 im Alter von 7 Jahren eine ungefähr 15 cm lange Zweibindenbrasse an einer geliehenen Handangel im Mittelmeer. Dort, direkt unter dem Steg, biss später noch eine dicke Grundel, spätestens da hatte es mich gepackt!
> 
> Nach dem Urlaub ging es dann auch hierzulande mit einer 1,65 m kurzen Vollglasrute mit Holzgriff kombiniert mit einer DAM Prince-Rolle ohne Schnurlaufröllchen zu Werke. Beide habe ich aus nostalgischen Gründen immer noch im Keller liegen.



War/ist diese Rute zufällig zweiteilig, blau und hat einen schwarzen Holzgriff? Ringe einfach aus Stahldraht? Ja?! 

Dann dürfte ich die auch mal besessen haben, in etwa derselben Länge. Habe die mit einer einfachen Sationärrolle ohne Schnurlaufröllchen mit schwarzer Plastikspule als Komplettset auf Velj Losinj von meinem Vater mit 11 Jahren geschenkt bekommen. 
Von der Hafenmole fing ich mit dieser Ausrüstung die ersten großen Fische, etwa so groß wie ein Teller...


----------



## Andal (28. April 2020)

Recht bemerkenswert, jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht, war auch mein erster Fliegenrutenfisch. In dem Fall kann man es auch einen Fliegenden Fisch nennen. 

Ich beschloss, auch ein Fliegenfischer zu werden. Wo ist das Problem? Schließlich bist du schon lange genug Angler - des hamma gleich! Also ein Set erworben, das sich nachträglich nun wirklich nicht tauglich zeigte... und dann wurde gepeitscht. Aber ich hatte gelesen, dass man immer mit einer Fliege üben sollte, wegen der besseren Streckung des Vorfaches. Also so einen "Kanarienvogel" angebunden und ab an den See.

Die Schnur knödelte sich überall. Vor mir auf dem Wasser, hinter mir in der Wiese und auch über mir in der Luft. Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich den Biss der 7 cm langen Rotfeder nicht bemerkte. Beim folgenden Rückschwung knallte sie mir an die Brust und verschied jäh. Ende  der selbstständigen Übungen!

Zwei Wochen später absolvierte ich einen Kurs beim Heger Rudi und siehe da, mit tauglichem Gerät und Anleitung ist das kein Hexenwerk mehr.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. April 2020)

bw1 schrieb:


> mit einer 1,65 m kurzen Vollglasrute mit Holzgriff kombiniert mit einer DAM Prince-Rolle



Wenn das so ein grüner Glasfaserstab war, dann hatte ich diese auch, als erste Angel, gekauft im Blisterpack Sortiment beim Umbach in Vöhl (Edersee).
Damit hatte ich damals mit 9 Jahren ein traumatisches Erlebnis.
Ich alleine im Angelkahn vom Alten, am Edersee Fürstental auf der Höhe vom "Steinbruch", im Schlepp einen 22gr. Effzett.
Dann hatte ich einen riesigen Hecht an der Angel, den ich mindestens eine Stunde gedrillt habe, bis der Fisch endlich aus der Tiefe auftauchte.
Der Fisch zeigte "weiß" und kam dann schon fast in Rückenlage an die Oberfläche, war also richtig platt.
Warum ich Idiot in Unwissenheit versucht habe diesen in den viel zu kleinen Kescher zu bekommen, weiß ich bis heute nicht?
Es kam dann wie es kommen musste, ein Greifer des Drillings blieb am Kescherbügel hängen.
Der Fisch macht noch eine Bewegung, dann konnte ich Ihm hinterher schauen, wie er immer noch in Rückenlage, langsam in der Tiefe versank.
Ich saß  heulend vor Wut und Enttäuschung im Boot.
Heute weiß ich, dass dieser sommerliche Extrem Drill den Fisch sicher das Leben gekostet hat.
Geschätzt habe ich den Fisch damals auf bestimmt 1,20m, eher noch größer.
Vielleicht hat er sich noch bei mir gerächt, denn ich habe mein ganzes Leben lang keinen Größeren erwischt, PB ist genau 1,18 m?

Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (29. April 2020)

Dieses grüne Glasfaserding hatte ich auch, in Verbindung mit so ner Blech-Achsrolle. Damit habe ich meinen ersten Fisch,es war eine Forelle, von einem Bahnbrückensockel aus ,ge(wurmt)fangen.


----------



## bw1 (29. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> War/ist diese Rute zufällig zweiteilig, blau und hat einen schwarzen Holzgriff? Ringe einfach aus Stahldraht? Ja?!



Fast - meine hat einen braunen Blank, sonst aber genauso!

Nach dem Bestehen der Prüfung war mein erster mit dieser Rute gefangener Fisch übrigens eine Güster, die ich stolz nach Hause brachte. Meine Mutter zeigte sich eher mittelbegeistert, hatte sich dann aber alle Mühe gegeben, daraus was Leckeres zu zaubern. Daran ist sie leider grandios gescheitert.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. April 2020)

Diese Rute habe ich als 12- Jähriger ganz optimistisch zum Brandungsangeln auf Wangerooge eingesetzt, mit nem künstlichen Wattwurm mit Hakensystem, auf welches ich dann echte Wattwürmer angeködert habe... Bin natürlich kläglich gescheitert, aber Hauptsache Angeln!


----------



## Bilch (29. April 2020)

Lassekuch schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 30 cm Spiegelkarpfen mit 6 Jahren gefangen. Ich war unglaublich stolz XD


Schön, dass ein neuer Mitglied diesen alten Thread ausgegraben hat

Tja meine ersten Fishe:
- Der allererste: ein Grundel mit einer Handangel beim Sommerurlaub am Meer vor 33 Jahren als ich 8 Jahre alt war.
- Der erste Süßwasserfisch: ein Döbel, schwarzgeangelt, auch noch als Kind, hinter einem Busch versteckt, mit einem Skistock, Mono über die Kerbe im Teller gezogen und so ein Maiskorn an einem kleinen Haken angeboten.
- Der erste legal gefangene: eine 40er Äsche als ich das allererste Mal mit meinem Onkel angeln gegangen bin - ein Erfolg, dass ich nie wieder wiederholen konnte.


----------



## fischmonger (29. April 2020)

Eine Brachse, ca 40cm groß, mit Mais auf Grund. Mann, war ich stolz.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. April 2020)

Ich habe mit dem Bestehen meiner Schwimmerlaubnis Jugendschein , kennen bestimmt noch die älteren Semester, von meinem Vater einer Ruderboot geschenkt bekommen, das war die Bedingung. Wir hatten damals einen Wohnwagen am Apenrader Fjord stehen und zu damaligen Zeiten gab es dort u.a. Dorsche im Überfluss. Also die erste eigene Tour (rudern war im ersten Jahr angesagt und meine Hände sahen aus wie die von Raimund Harmsdorf) ging dann los. Einfach irgendwo hin und mit der vom Eisgeld gesparten Angel los, einfach Pilker rein und los. Dauerte nicht lange und Hänger, na dann das fing ja gut an. Ich konnte nicht machen der Haken hing wohl an einer Miesmuschelbank fest. Ich habe gepumpt , gezogen nichts passierte, zwanzig Minuten lang und begann auf einmal ganz langsam Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen. Ich konnte dann auch pumpen und die Rute war krumm bis zur Wasseroberfläche. Zu allem Überfluss brach dann auch noch der Halter von der Rolle ab. Aber ich schaffte es das Ungetüm irgendwie noch oben zu Pumpen. Ja und am Ende hing ein 90er Dorsch, was für ein Fisch und ich war stolz wie Bolle. Meine Tante hatte dann noch ein Foto gemacht, welches ich von Ihr zum 50. geschenkt bekam. Ja das war mein erster Fisch ;-)))


----------



## Bronni (29. April 2020)

Wir hatten in Dortmund so einen kleinen Tümpel, heute würde man sagen Biotop, da haben wir als Koten (für nicht Westfalen=kleiner Junge) Karauschen und Schleien gefangen. Welcher Fisch als erster an der Angel hing, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es war ein Traumgebiet, wir haben dort viele Stunden verbracht und endlos Fische und hin und wieder eine Schildkröte gefangen. Leider wurde das Biotop, als sich noch 
niemand so wirklich darum kümmerte, zugeschüttet, warum auch immer.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. April 2020)

Na was wohl? Ne Grundel


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2020)

ja als ob es gestern war - das erste mal vergisst man nie.
Der Stock - die Spitze etwa fingerstark , 3m lang aus Kiefernholz ,ein durchbohrter
Weinkorken mit einem Hühnerfederkiel direkt auf die braune Baumwollschnur
gefädelt ,Blei von ´ner Kabelummantelung 10 er Haken an 20er Mono
und dann eine fingerlange Rotfeder - man war ick da vor 60 Jahren glücklich .
Das 2. erste mal war dann aber erst sieben Jahre später .


----------



## JottU (1. Mai 2020)

Kann nur ein Zwergwels gewesen sein. Uralte Rute, Ora-Plastikrolle mit 45er Sehne, dazu ein überdimensionaler Haken. Teig oder Wurm, den Biestern wars egal. Immer geschluckt bis zum Arsch.


----------



## Floma (1. Mai 2020)

Ein Fischchen gefangen von einer kleinen Klippe bei Sète (südlich unter Montpellier).
Einer der Tage, die ich auch noch nach über 30 Jahre lebendig im Kopf habe. Was das für ein Fisch war, wusste ich damals nicht und heute auch nicht. Er kam trotzdem mit den weiteren Fängen (von unserem Vater und einem meiner kleineren Brüder) auf den Grill. Ich kann mich sogar heute noch lebendig an den Geschmack der gegrillten Fischchen erinnern.


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Das ist die alles entscheidende Frage!


Schwarzangeln gab es bei uns Kindern nicht die alten Fischer und auch Angler haben es 
toleriert das Kinder einfach geangelt haben . Nachdem ich meine erste Stationärrolle
hatte bin ich dann in den DAV eingetreten ( da war ich 14 Lenze jung) , die alten Fischer waren nicht mehr da ,
die sieben Jahre davor - der "Geräte"-Verlust hätte mich wenig gekratzt.Die Raubfischqualifikation
hab ich erst mit etwa 20 Jahren abgelegt hatte eh nur für DAV-Gewässer Gültigkeit
Die fische hat das nie interessiert - mein erster schwarzer Hecht auf Spinner hatte 
gut 50 cm  - das Mindestmaß lag damals noch bei 35 cm


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2020)

So im weiteren Umfeld, also per Fahrrad zu erreichen, gab es zwei drei Bauern, die uns sehr liberal gesonnen waren, uns an den Weihern und Bacherln fischen ließen. Vermutlich hat das mein Vater angeschoben, denn er war es, der uns zu den Ökonomen schickte, um höflich die Bitte zustellen. Einer hatte uns sogar eine "Angelkarte" für seinen Weiher ausgestellt - "Wenn da Deckl kimmt!". Damit meinte er die Landpolizei, die aber nie kam. Wozu auch, wenn da wer am hellichten Tag ohne jede Deckung angelt?

Sonst war der Fluchtweg wichtiger, als die gute Angelstelle.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sonst war der Fluchtweg wichtiger, als die gute Angelstelle.



Hallo,

auf jeden Fall. Der Fluchtweg hatte absolute Priorität. Damals, in den 1950ern, war da am Tag so zwei/dreimal immer ein Polizist mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs, welcher auch am Flussufer entlang fuhr. Also stand abwechselnd immer einer Schmiere, an einem Platz, von welchem man den anrückenden Polli schon von weiten sehen konnte; ein Pfiff und die Meute (wir waren meist so 4-6 Jungs) war, wie Richard Kimble, auf der Flucht.
Gemeinerweise gab es da bei uns noch einen sogenannten "Flurer", das war jemand, der (im Auftrag der Bauern?) auf Feld, Wald und Wiesen achtgab und auch auf Schwarzfischer. Da dieser in Zivil unterwegs war, war der nicht so schnell zu erkennen wie der Polli, wenn der einen erwischte, gabs ein paar Schelln (Ohrfeigen).
Interessanterweise wurde ich bei dem Verein später Mitglied, welcher unsere damals bevorzugte Schwarzfischerstrecke bewirtschaftete. Da kannte ich mich ja schon aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

@Lajos1 , 
bei uns nannte man ihn "Feldschütz",
am ehesten zu vergleichen mit einem heutigen Ranger. 
In manchen Gemeinden war er sogar bewaffnet


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Lajos1 ,
> bei uns nannte man ihn "Feldschütz",
> am ehesten zu vergleichen mit einem heutigen Ranger.
> In manchen Gemeinden war er sogar bewaffnet



Hallo,

dann war das nicht nur eine fränkische Besonderheit.
Aber irgendwann gabs den dann nicht mehr, Ende der 1960er/Anfang der1970er oder da herum. Ich merkte dann nicht mehr so darauf, da ich seit 1960 mit Lizenz fischte .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise wurde ich bei dem Verein später Mitglied, welcher unsere damals bevorzugte Schwarzfischerstrecke bewirtschaftete.



Da haben wir was gemeinsam.

Ich wurde dazu übrigens von einem Angler verdonnert, der mich als Kind beim Schwarzangeln erwischt hatte.

Der hat mich vor die Wahl gestellt, entweder eins hinter die Löffel oder nächste Woche beim Jugendleiter melden.

Da ich in dem Jahr 12 wurde, hab ich mich für die letztere Alternative entschieden.

Hat dann trotzdem 1 1/2 Jahre gedauert, bis ich legal ans Wasser durfte.  

Unser Jugendleiter war da etwas anders gestrickt als der von Lajos.

Bin immer noch Mitglied in diesem Verein, allerdings mehr Beitragszahler als Angler.

Letztes Jahr hab ich dort überhaupt nicht mehr gefischt.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2020)

Es war eine tolle Zeit und "das System" immer dynamisch, also wir, die Fische und die Aufsichtführenden. Es änderte sich ständig etwas. Nur wußten eben die Fischer nicht, dass sie ein Ohr, in Form eines Schwarzanglervaters, am Stammtisch hatten. Und weil ihn die Unbilden einer Erwischung mit betroffen hätten, informierte er uns immer, wenn es einen Brennpunkt gab - immer mit den Worten schließend "...übertreibt es doch ned so!".


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2020)

Sollte sich ein Admin/Mod angesprochen fühlen, weil wir jetzt auch viel über die schwarze Zeit reden, bei den vor 1970 geborenen ist die praktisch nicht vom ersten Fisch zu trennen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sollte sich ein Admin/Mod angesprochen fühlen, weil wir jetzt auch viel über die schwarze Zeit reden, bei den vor 1970 geborenen ist die praktisch nicht vom ersten Fisch zu trennen.


bis dahin wusste ich gar nicht, dass es so etwas wie nen Angelschein überhaupt gibt.
Es war selbstverständlich als Knirps angeln zu gehen. Wurde man erwischt, setzte es einen Satz heiße Ohren und gut wars.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2020)

Doch... von der Scheinpflicht, den nötigen Einschränkungen und dem ganzen Brimborium wusste ich Bescheid. Genau das Wissen, etwas unerlaubtes zu tun machte es ja so interessant. Ein Huckleberry Finn hätte ja auch nie etwas erlaubtes gerne getan.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

Seit Eröffnung dieses Trööts denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach, 
mal wieder mit solch archaischen Mitteln angeln zu gehen.
Ich befürchte nur, wenn mich jemand mit Haselnussrute und Paketschnur am Flüsschen sieht, ist die Polizei schneller da, als ich gucken kann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

Das es nicht so einfach erlaubt war wusste ich schon, das machte ja auch einen gewissen Reiz


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sollte sich ein Admin/Mod angesprochen fühlen, weil wir jetzt auch viel über die schwarze Zeit reden, bei den vor 1970 geborenen ist die praktisch nicht vom ersten Fisch zu trennen.



Hallo,

das ist ja das Dilemma. Die heutige Jugend kann ja nicht einmal mehr Schwarzfischen, eine echte Bildungslücke .
Beispiel: vor ein paar Jahren war ich mit meinem Sohn abends am Europakanal auf Zander unterwegs. Da kam auf einmal ein Auto den, für Autos verbotenen, Weg hochgefahren. Drin saß ein junges Pärchen, welches vermutlich dachte, dass man dort oben ungestört ist und nicht mit zwei Anglern gerechnet hatte. Offensichtlich wollte der junge Mann, 18-20 Jahre alt, nicht gleich wieder umkehren und stieg dann, mit seiner Ischa aus und begann nach kurzer Zeit kleine Steine (vermutlich aus Verlegenheit) in den Kanal zu werfen. Nachdem er schon einige Steine reingeworfen hatte, ging ich zu ihm hin und sagte, dass das keine gute Idee sei, wenn man bei Anglern Steine ins Wasser wirft. Er entschuldigte sich und wirkte etwas betroffen, daran erkannte ich; der wusste ganz einfach nicht, dass man so etwas nicht macht. Er tat dies nicht um uns zu vergrämen oder zu ärgern, auf den Gedanken wäre der gar nicht gekommen. Ich war perplex, aber der hatte keine Ahnung vom (Schwarz)Fischen.
Wir wussten das als kleine Kinder schon, dass man da, wo einer fischt keine Steine ins Wasser wirft. O Tempora O Mores.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Seit Eröffnung dieses Trööts denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach,
> mal wieder mit solch archaischen Mitteln angeln zu gehen.
> Ich befürchte nur, wenn mich jemand mit Haselnussrute und Paketschnur am Flüsschen sieht, ist die Polizei schneller da, als ich gucken kann.


Unbedingt machen. Das Gesicht des Gendarmen ist unbezahlbar, wenn du mit einem Pack an Dokumenten die Legalität deines Tuns bekräftigst!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Unbedingt machen. Das Gesicht des Gendarmen ist unbezahlbar, wenn du mit einem Pack an Dokumenten die Legalität deines Tuns bekräftigst!


ha ha, und alles fotomäßig festhalten, 
man was wäre das ne Gaudi


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2020)

Und zum Schluss den Polizisten fragen, warum sich der Rüde die Klöten leckt? - Weil er es kann!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Unbedingt machen. Das Gesicht des Gendarmen ist unbezahlbar, wenn du mit einem Pack an Dokumenten die Legalität deines Tuns bekräftigst!


sollte ich mich dazu durchringen, mach ich nen eigenen Trööt auf
"zurück zu den Wurzeln" oder "alles auf Anfang"


----------



## Aalhunter33 (3. Mai 2020)

Mein 1. Fisch im *Hausgewässer war ein Ukelei.(1972)


----------



## feko (3. Mai 2020)

Elritze


----------



## DenizJP (10. Mai 2020)

Puh - erinnere mich kaum noch dran...

das erste Mal wohl so mit 4-5 Jahren mit dem Großvater angeln gewesen. Meine Großväter beiderseits waren früher aktive Angler und Jäger bei mir in der Heimat.


Als kleiner Bub immer gerne durch die Fotoalben durchgegangen mit den s/w Fotos von erlegten Wildschweinen oder Schwertfischen 


zum Thema Schwarzangeln. in der Türkei gab bzw. gibt es bis heute nix Vergleichbares - früher als 10jähriger immer mit ner Gruppe von lokalen Kindern an den flachen Klippen dann angeln gegangen mit den klassischen Handangeln damals...also ne Mono-Schnur mit Blei und Haken oder wahlweise Schwimmer auf ein Stück Kork aufgebunden. Als Köder gabs dann diverse Muscheln.

in Deutschland angelte ich dann lange Zeit unter dem Schein meines Vaters - der damals ihn einfach beim Rathaus beantragen musste





Persönliche Highlights wenn die Familie in Istanbul besucht wurde, war dann im Herbst oder Winter der Familientrip zum Abant See! Mein Vater hat in seiner Jugend als Tierfreund es mal hinbekommen, ein Netz voll mit Forellen vom eigenen Vater und dessen Angelkollegen zu öffnen und ca. 30 Forellen flüchten zu lassen.

Gab im Anschluss ordentlich Prügel xD


----------

